# host file



## fanatic (Dec 14, 2005)

my host file contains all this stuff

# System Hosts File
# DO NOT REMOVE IT !
127.0.0.1       lloydstsb.co.uk
127.0.0.1       online.lloydstsb.co.uk
127.0.0.1       www.lloydstsb.co.uk
127.0.0.1       www.lloydstsb.com
127.0.0.1       personal.barclays.co.uk
127.0.0.1       barclays.co.uk
127.0.0.1       ibank.barclays.co.uk
127.0.0.1       www.barclays.co.uk
127.0.0.1       www.nwolb.com
127.0.0.1       nwolb.com
127.0.0.1       hsbc.co.uk
127.0.0.1       www.hsbc.co.uk
127.0.0.1       abbey.com
127.0.0.1       www.abbey.com
127.0.0.1       www.abbey.co.uk
127.0.0.1       abbey.co.uk
127.0.0.1       cahoot.com
127.0.0.1       www.cahoot.com
127.0.0.1       www.cahoot.co.uk
127.0.0.1       cahoot.co.uk
127.0.0.1       www.co-operativebank.co.uk
127.0.0.1       co-operativebank.co.uk
127.0.0.1       www.co-operativebank.com
127.0.0.1       co-operativebank.com
127.0.0.1       welcome2.co-operativebankonline.co.uk
127.0.0.1       welcome6.co-operativebankonline.co.uk
127.0.0.1       welcome8.co-operativebankonline.co.uk
127.0.0.1       welcome10.co-operativebankonline.co.uk
127.0.0.1       www.smile.co.uk
127.0.0.1       smile.co.uk
127.0.0.1       www.cajamar.es
127.0.0.1       cajamar.es
127.0.0.1       www.cajamar.com
127.0.0.1       cajamar.com
127.0.0.1       www.unicaja.es
127.0.0.1       unicaja.es
127.0.0.1       www.unicaja.com
127.0.0.1       unicaja.com
127.0.0.1       www.caixagalicia.es
127.0.0.1       caixagalicia.es
127.0.0.1       www.caixagalicia.com
127.0.0.1       caixagalicia.com
127.0.0.1       activa.caixagalicia.es
127.0.0.1       www.caixapenedes.es
127.0.0.1       caixapenedes.es
127.0.0.1       www.caixapenedes.com
127.0.0.1       caixapenedes.com
127.0.0.1       bancae.caixapenedes.com
127.0.0.1       www.caixasabadell.es
127.0.0.1       caixasabadell.es
127.0.0.1       www.caixasabadell.net
127.0.0.1       caixasabadell.net
127.0.0.1       www.cajamadrid.es
127.0.0.1       cajamadrid.es
127.0.0.1       www.cajamadrid.com
127.0.0.1       cajamadrid.com
127.0.0.1       oi.cajamadrid.es
127.0.0.1       www.ccm.es
127.0.0.1       ccm.es
127.0.0.1       www.haspa.de
127.0.0.1       haspa.de
127.0.0.1       ssl2.haspa.de
127.0.0.1       www.dresdner-bank.de
127.0.0.1       dresdner-bank.de
127.0.0.1       www.dresdner-privat.de
127.0.0.1       postbank.de
127.0.0.1       www.postbank.de
127.0.0.1       banking.postbank.de
127.0.0.1       www.sparda-b.de
127.0.0.1       sparda-b.de
127.0.0.1       www.bankingonline.de
127.0.0.1       www.raiffeisenbank-erding.de
127.0.0.1       raiffeisenbank-erding.de
127.0.0.1       www.vr-networld-ebanking.de
127.0.0.1       vr-networld-ebanking.de
127.0.0.1       www.bnhof.de
127.0.0.1       bnhof.de
127.0.0.1       www.deutsche-bank.de
127.0.0.1       deutsche-bank.de
127.0.0.1       meine.deutsche-bank.de
127.0.0.1       www.citibank.de
127.0.0.1       citibank.de
127.0.0.1       www.dkb.de
127.0.0.1       dkb.de
127.0.0.1       www.sparkasse-regensburg.de
127.0.0.1       sparkasse-regensburg.de
127.0.0.1       www.berliner-bank.de
127.0.0.1       berliner-bank.de
127.0.0.1       www.berliner-sparkasse.de
127.0.0.1       berliner-sparkasse.de
127.0.0.1       www.wellsfargo.com
127.0.0.1       wellsfargo.com
127.0.0.1       www.bankofamerica.com
127.0.0.1       bankofamerica.com
127.0.0.1       www.usbank.com
127.0.0.1       usbank.com
127.0.0.1       www.bankone.com
127.0.0.1       bankone.com
127.0.0.1       www.citibank.com
127.0.0.1       citibank.com
127.0.0.1       www.capitalone.co.uk
127.0.0.1       capitalone.co.uk

can i delete all the banking websites .. coz i dont know from where all these websites have come in my host file .. i think some spyware has infected my computer

and if i delete these entries .. what  are the correct entries i should enter in the host file??

i have edited my host file to the one below:

# System Hosts File
# DO NOT REMOVE IT !
127.0.0.1       localhost

so is my edited host file correct?
suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## foreveranuj (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi there!

Reaise that a HOSTS file is helpful only if u feel that communicating with the DNS server is taking time! Keep only the frequently-used items in the HOSTS file.

Honestly, unless the Network is really bad, the HOSTS file rarely makes any difference.

Anuj


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 14, 2005)

Man, get rid of all these entries at once.. might be this spyware has been snooping all the while..


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 14, 2005)

This appears to be a combination of Spyware and Phishing.... If you dont know what Phishing is, it is the method by which you are directed to a website that appears to be a legitimate site (but it is the hackers) such as a bank and if you give credit card info or login/password, etc, by mistake, you could lose your money.

Here, you appear to have caught a Trojan that has changed your HOSTS file... 

Take a look at *www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,118489,00.asp and *vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_131321.htm (first is general info, second is of one virus that appears similar to the symptoms you have)

Run an antivirus and spyware scan in your system and once more with different products online to be on the safe side...

Arun


----------



## anandk (Dec 14, 2005)

man. u'v been had ! do this !!!!   

go to *www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/
go to their 'how to block spyware with a host file' section
download their host file. it comes in a zip. extract it and cut paste it in ur 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc folder. let it replace ur present host file. trust me !  do what i tell u. 

it will also help u a lot in avoiding crapware sites in future !


----------



## swatkat (Dec 14, 2005)

Get the MVPS HOSTS file and optionally you can make it "Read Only" using AdAware. Or, to get the original Windows HOSTS file, run this tool.


----------



## fanatic (Dec 17, 2005)

*i have deleted all the entires n this is my host file now*

# System Hosts File 
# DO NOT REMOVE IT ! 
127.0.0.1 localhost 

i saw the host file on mvps.org it also contained many entries .. so i dint download it..


----------



## anandk (Dec 17, 2005)

fanatic said:
			
		

> # System Hosts File
> # DO NOT REMOVE IT !
> 127.0.0.1 localhost
> i saw the host file on mvps.org it also contained many entries .. so i dint download it..



arrey ya, but these r lousy crapware sites, which have 127.0.0.1 written b4 them, so that u cannot connect to them even by mistake. u will get the usual 'The page cannot be displayed' thing. thats y most of us use it. it this doznt appeal to u, try this :

use IE-SpyAd. *netfiles.uiuc.edu/ehowes/www/main.htm 
 ie-spyad is a simple Registry patch that adds a long list of known advertisers, marketers, and spyware pushers to the Restricted Sites zone of Internet Explorer. No matter what security settings you prefer in IE in general, your browser will automatically switch to maximum security 
mode when it wanders onto pages that are known to be 'high risk' Web environments. this has enormous advantages over similar fixes which rely on customizing the Windows HOSTS file, because IE-SpyAd doesnâ€™t 
really keep you from getting to most pages, it only bars unsafe behavior on those pages, and t leaves the HOSTS file unmolested so that it can be used more effectively for its original uses. 
*aumha.org/a/parasite.php#tools 

bhai, bole to, tension nahi leneka, kya !  8) 
use the hosts file or spyads to protect urself. its safe.


----------

